# country house wanted, colmenar area



## zumbafit (May 25, 2011)

We are a family of four looking for a long term let on a country/campo house villa/cortijo. I am dance/fitness teacher and we are a quiet family, home is a haven for us not for parties so the house will be well looked after as a family home. I owuld ideally like the colmenar area as it is central for two areas I have to visit most often but other areas will be considered 500-650. Please let me know if any of you have anything or know someone who does....looking from april [we are currently renting and the house we were meant to move to april 1st has let us down badly at the last minute]


----------



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

Good luck, I hope someone can help you soon!!


----------



## zumbafit (May 25, 2011)

Lizzi1986 said:


> Good luck, I hope someone can help you soon!!


Thank you ! I saw reply and was hopeful, I can't believe how few rental villas are round this year, it has changed a lot. It does not matter Colmenar or rio gordo round Vinuela I am open if the house is nice, villa, 2-4 beds, pool, bit of land and campo..there are so many out there, even maybe if someone has their house on the market but wants to make some rental cash in the meanwhile, the house would be well looked after and as long as you gave us some notice if someone wanted to come view I would be happy. 
I am in the area tomorrow so it would be great if I had something to view


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,
Try this website, they are mainly for sale but if you look in the area you want to live, it has contact details of all the estate agents there for you to email and ask about the rental properties available.
Spanish property for sale: Find 125,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zumbafit said:


> Thank you ! I saw reply and was hopeful, I can't believe how few rental villas are round this year, it has changed a lot. It does not matter Colmenar or rio gordo round Vinuela I am open if the house is nice, villa, 2-4 beds, pool, bit of land and campo..there are so many out there, even maybe if someone has their house on the market but wants to make some rental cash in the meanwhile, the house would be well looked after and as long as you gave us some notice if someone wanted to come view I would be happy.
> I am in the area tomorrow so it would be great if I had something to view


I just looked on http://www.idealista.com/pagina/listado-busqueda?busquedaLibre=A:V&textoLibre=colmenar%20malaga & found these - it's a starting point anyway

there are some more links to rental websites on the 'useful links' thread which is stuck near the top


----------

